# Good luck in your new job



## Tresley

Hello,

I have a Polish colleague who is leaving work soon.  

I want to write *'Good luck in your new job and good luck for the future'* in his card.  

How do you say this in Polish?


----------



## Brazilian dude

Powodzenie w twoją/pana nową pracą i powodzenie dla przyszłośći, I think.  

Brazilian dude


----------



## martini_

Powodzenia w nowej pracy i wszelkiej pomyślności na przyszłość.

It sounds better...


----------



## Seana

Hello

If I could add my 2 cents.  

The last one is really great. Tresley you may use it without any hesitation.

Greetings


----------



## Tresley

Thank you all very much.  

I'm sure that he will be really impressed and intrigued when I write that in his card!

It all looks a bit like a bad typing error to me, but I always know that I can count on the good people on this site.

Thank you.


----------



## Tresley

Thank you for all your help. My colleague left work on Friday and he was really surprised to read what I had written in his card in Polish.  It made his day!  He wanted to know how I had managed to find out how to write this in perfect Polish.  I told him that I had a friend in Koszalin who told me! I didn't tell him any more.........so he is very intrigued to know who I know from Koszalin!!! I'll tell him the truth when I see him again in a fortnight's time.

Thank you so much.

Tresley.


----------



## Teblin

martini_ said:


> Powodzenia w nowej pracy i wszelkiej pomyślności na przyszłość.
> 
> It sounds better...


 
yea that translates too all the best on future which sounds better than good luck for the future


----------



## Teblin

going to use it myself polish person in work leaving after christmas going to use this:-
Wesoyłch świąt i wszelkiej pomyślności na przyszłość


----------



## speleo

martini_ said:


> Powodzenia w nowej pracy i wszelkiej pomyślności na przyszłość.
> 
> It sounds better...



Hi, I have a female colleague and close friend also leaving work very soon. How could I modify this phrase to say: "Good luck in your new job. Be the best you can be and success will follow"

Many thanks


----------



## BezierCurve

Hi,

since the second sentence would sound a bit unnatural if translated literally, here's my proposition:

*Powodzenia w nowej pracy. Daj z siebie wszystko, a sukces przyjdzie sam.
*
("Good luck in new job. Do your best (lit.: do whatever you can) and success will come by itself").

Of course, we can still wait for other ideas.


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, I think this sounds very good.


----------



## speleo

Sorry all, not sure how to post new thread!!
A Polish friend of mine is moving in to a new house. I just wanted to know if there was a traditional Polish gift to give to someone when moving into a new home?
Thanks


----------



## dreamlike

There is a big, purple button "Post a new thread" at the top of every forum. I'm sure you'll spot it, it just leaps out at you. 

As for your question, I'm afraid it goes beyond the scope of this forum, but check your PM for an answer


----------

